# 2008 Nissan maxima



## Allison (Nov 18, 2020)

Traction control and slip light randomly come on and sometimes car died then hesitates to start back up but starts and lights are back off car seems to run rough when lights are on help


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Allison said:


> Traction control and slip light randomly come on and sometimes car died then hesitates to start back up but starts and lights are back off car seems to run rough when lights are on help


There's probably an intermittent electrical connection like maybe a loose harness connector or loose engine ground connector. One of the first things to do is perform an ECU code readout with a portable scan tool to see if any fault codes are set. The tool can be purchased at most auto parts stores or online at Amazon.com. Post the actual codes here on the forum so that we may be able to help you further. If there is one or more fault codes set, they can help point to the malfunction.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

When the ECM detects an engine management issue, it disables the traction control system, which causes the warning lights for those systems to illuminate. As rogoman already suggested, get the powertrain codes read. It sounds like you may have a misfire condition.


----------

